# Has anyone made or bought carboy covers / cozy



## NSwiner (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm having a friends daughter make me some and I was wondering if anyone who has tried them could give me any do or don't . I'm thinking of some for warmth & some just to keep the light out .I was thinking along the lines of a wrap around with a velcro closing then I could adjust for slight difference in shape of carboy easier .


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 6, 2010)

carboycovers.com

I'd rather see my work.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 6, 2010)

i've seen these before, but don't use them.
http://www.beer-wine.com/product_info.asp?productID=1864&sectionID=2


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just wrap them in a towel


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> carboycovers.com
> 
> QUOTE]
> Thats where I got mine. When I need more I use a brown paper bag from the grocery store with a hole for the airlock.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

I use t-shirts


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah i wrap mine in blankets now but kind of ugly so wanted to make real covers neater looking and easy to use .


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Somewhere on one of the forums, somebody provided instructions for turning old (or ugly) sweaters into carboy covers. We moved last year so we got rid of the old/ugly sweaters that we had. Keeping my eye on Freecycle to see if I can pick some up.

Looks liked I stored the info on my other computer. So if I remember and can figure it out, I'll post more info later.

Steve


----------



## Luc (Jan 7, 2010)

I use black (empty of course ) garbage bags.

Luc


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 7, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Somewhere on one of the forums, somebody provided instructions for turning old (or ugly) sweaters into carboy covers. We moved last year so we got rid of the old/ugly sweaters that we had. Keeping my eye on Freecycle to see if I can pick some up.
> 
> Looks liked I stored the info on my other computer. So if I remember and can figure it out, I'll post more info later.
> 
> Steve



Thanks I would appreciate that .I did a search here but nothing came up .


----------



## Lurker (Jan 7, 2010)

For about 3 years now, tom's way and Luc's way.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Why*

Someone want to fill in the uneducated on why covering your carboys is necessary? I am working on the assumption that everyone would keep their carboys out of the sunlight.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Dufresne:

Not everybody has a spot out of the sunlight for their carboys. Mine don't get any direct sunlight but the room is fairly bright during the day.

Darlene:

With winepress back up, I found the sweater instructions. It's the 5th post in this thread...
http://www.winepress.us/forum/index...__+carboy +covers__fromsearch__1&#entry393400

Hope it helps, Steve


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2010)

MadMike has already suggested wrapping with a towel. A buddy of mine does that. Here's a pic

Steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 8, 2010)

how about cutting hole in center of large bath towel


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 8, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Dufresne:
> 
> Not everybody has a spot out of the sunlight for their carboys. Mine don't get any direct sunlight but the room is fairly bright during the day.
> 
> ...



Thanks ,thats a great idea I might even to do that myself .


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2010)

I usually just keep my arms wrapped around them!!! LOL

I remember someone saying wrapping a "space" blanket around them works well. Those are the silverish thin blankets you can get at any sporting good store. Personally I think just slipping a t-shirt or sweater around them would be fine. Save your money and effort on fancy covers and use those resources to make more wine/beer.

If anyone starts asking on what to name their carboys, they have gone to far!!

Troy


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 9, 2010)

Troy thats funny but if you had alot going you could make name tags for with the type of wine  . I do have a cool/hot bag you can carry groceries that I got at the $ store but it doesn't wrap all the way around and 2 would be bulky . Think it was here I saw someone had white shirts and the funny noses with glasses on thier carboys cracked me up but thought it wouldn't work well the keep light out .


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2010)

Next time you buy a carboy save the box and just cut a hole in the top for the neck to protrude and cut some off the bottom. This way you can monitor the airlock to make sure its doensnt run out of solution.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry Troy, but I talk to my carboys. How's Mr. Chardonnay and Ms. Chenin Blanc. How are the twins Chianti and Cabernet doing today.

For the record....they don't answer!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> sorry troy, but i talk to my carboys. How's mr. Chardonnay and ms. Chenin blanc. How are the twins chianti and cabernet doing today.
> 
> For the record....they don't answer!





?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 9, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> For the record....they don't answer!


Mine burp at me occasionally. Do you think they'd do more if I spent more time with them?

Steve


----------



## CandleWineProject (Jan 27, 2010)

Somebody recently suggested using just plain paper grocery bags with a hole cut in it. Granted, it would be insulated then, but it would keep a good portion of the light out, at least on smaller carboys.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2010)

One way to tell is put a browm paper bag OVER your head. Keep in mind it dont have to be black inside.


----------



## STEEDTUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

i just use tee shirts.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 29, 2010)

Darlene (and everyone else):

Here's another take on a carboy sweater.

http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=9403&PID=124798#124798

Steve


----------

